# Ein- und Aufklappen von Code im Eclipseeditor



## wolfgang63 (19. Jan 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe vermutlich bei den Editor Einstellungen in Eclipse 4.3 was verstellt.
Seitdem sind alle Methoden beim Öffnen einer Quelldatei eingeklappt und ich muß erst auf das Plus drücken damit ich den Inhalt der Methode sehen kann. 
Weis jemand welchen Hacken man hier wieder entfernen muss?
Gibt es eine deutsche Hilfe für die Einstellungen der Eclipse IDE?
Danke


----------



## knilch (19. Jan 2014)

Hi,
Das Floding für Comments, Members etc. kannst du so aktivieren/deaktivieren:

Window--> Preferences --> Java --> Editor --> Floding (Eclipse Kepler; sollte bei anderen Versionen sicher gleich sein...)
Damit die Methoden wieder ausgeklappt werden: deaktiveren von Members.

Eine deutsche hilfe für Eclipse kenn ich leider nicht (bzw. hab noch nie danach gesucht ;-) )


----------



## turtle (19. Jan 2014)

Ich kam auch noch nie in die Versuchung ein "deutsches" Eclipse haben zu wollen.

Insbesondere auch deswegen weil Tipps etc. im Netz von englisch ausgehen und man dann immer übersetzen müsste, wie denn eine Option X wohl in deutsch heißen könnte.

Im Eclipse-Projekt Babel gibt es lokalisierte Language-Packs und die findest du hier.

PS: Ich habs gerade mal in einem Eclipse-Kepler installiert (siehe Screenshot). Aber wie ich vermutet habe ist die Hilfe weiterhin Englisch. Ich bin ja auch der Meinung, das ein SW-Entwickler genügend Englisch kennen sollte. Sonst fangen wir bald an eine Schleife "solange bis" zu schreiben:shock:


----------



## wolfgang63 (19. Jan 2014)

Danke jetzt passt es wieder.
Ich wollte ja gar kein deutsches Eclipse, sondern nur ein Deutsches Handbuch, oder Anleitung für die wichtigsten Einstellmöglichkeiten.


----------

